# What areas to Target on Devils Lake?



## bradguck (Jun 12, 2007)

Hi all,

I'm heading to Devils Lake on Friday night for a weekend of fising with my wife. I have fished the lake a couple times a year for the last few years, I have been so busy this spring and haven't had much time to follow where and what the eyes are biting. So can anyone offer some advice on what types of areas to target, what depths have been producing, what baits, and is the crank bite there at all yet?

I am not looking for GPS coordinates or anything like that, just some general advice as to what type of areas have been holding fish recently. I have several spots/techniques that have produced there in the past.

Feel free to PM or post here with any hints

THANKS :beer:


----------

